# QT-17 engine swap



## Retired Zoomie (3 mo ago)

I don't seem to have any luck with the Kohler KT-17 series 1 engine. I broke a rod, rebuilt the engine it didn't last long put in a used engine it blew up. Put in another engine it is still running for now. Has anyone transplanted a different engine and if so how did you do it. I love the tractor but not the KT-17 engine.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you considered a Series ll ?


----------

